# مهرجان ضرب الازواج



## ينبوع المحبة (16 يونيو 2008)

*المهرجان يقام سنويا

وهو عادة هندية يبدأ المهرجان بدق

الطبول التى عندها تهجم كل زوجة على زوجها وتظل تضرب

فية حتى تشبع ويعتبر هذا المهرجان فرصة لاعادة التوازن

الاسرى حيث تنفث الزوجة عن غضبها من زوجها الذى 

ستتحملة طوال السنة انتظارا لهذا العيد​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
الله حلوه قوي الحكايه دي
فرصه الواحده تطلع الكبت اللي جواها
مفيش زيها في مصر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههه
قوليلي كدة فين الموضوع ده؟
علشان البلد دى وحشانى اووووووووووووووووووى هروح اعيد معاهم واحتفل بالمهرجان واجى على طول

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر على الموضوع​_


----------



## totty (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

_هههههههههههه

الموضوع ده لو اتعمل فى مصر

مفيش واحده هتسيب جوزها غير لما يكون مفيهوش نفس(غير قابل للحياه)
هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

*أهو دة الى لا يمكن أبدا

ينبوع راجعة تهيج علينا الجماهير
هههههههه

شكرا يا ينبوع​*


----------



## veansea (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى
انا هروح اتجوز على طول من هناك وليه تتجوز بكرة لما ممكن تتجوز النهارده واضرب جوزى كمان


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله حلوه قوي الحكايه دي
> فرصه الواحده تطلع الكبت اللي جواها
> مفيش زيها في مصر​



*ههههههههههههههههه

انتى الاحلى يا نيفين

انشاء يعملوا زيها فى مصر

اكيد هايكون مهرجان هايل

ميرسى يا نيفين على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه​



*ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه
> قوليلي كدة فين الموضوع ده؟
> علشان البلد دى وحشانى اووووووووووووووووووى هروح اعيد معاهم واحتفل بالمهرجان واجى على طول
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه

استنى اسألك ونروح نعيد معاهم

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا يارا على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههه
> 
> الموضوع ده لو اتعمل فى مصر
> 
> ...



*اة مانا بقول كدة بردوا

ياريت يعملوة فى مصر

ميرسى يا توتى على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ميرسى كوكو على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *أهو دة الى لا يمكن أبدا
> 
> ينبوع راجعة تهيج علينا الجماهير
> هههههههه
> ...



*انا بردوا يا روكى

انا بقول ياريت تروح تعيد معاهم

اكيد هايعجبك قوى

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا روكى على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



veansea قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> انا هروح اتجوز على طول من هناك وليه تتجوز بكرة لما ممكن تتجوز النهارده واضرب جوزى كمان



*هههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا قمر

بس ابقى قوليلنا على ميعاد الفرح

علشان نتفرج عليكى وانتى بتعيدى

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى فينيسا على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## veansea (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا قمر
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ده انا اقولكم عشان تتفرجوا عليه وهو بيضرب لازم ادبحلوا القطه من اولها 
ولا ايه


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



veansea قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ده انا اقولكم عشان تتفرجوا عليه وهو بيضرب لازم ادبحلوا القطه من اولها
> ولا ايه



*ههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا يا حبيبتى 

العيد هايبقى عيدك

بس بقولك

ياريت تكون القطة سودة

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عادى العيد دة على طول يقام فى مصر
  بس العكس الرجالة هما الى بيعيدو على زوجاتهم كل يوم علشان 
الكبت ومصيرك تجربى يا نيفين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *انا بردوا يا روكى
> 
> انا بقول ياريت تروح تعيد معاهم
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه

انتى رأيك كدة يعنى

ماشى يا ينبوع مردودالك 

مهى أعياد الستات كتير و بالزات فى مصر
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



sony_33 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عادى العيد دة على طول يقام فى مصر
> بس العكس الرجالة هما الى بيعيدو على زوجاتهم كل يوم علشان
> الكبت ومصيرك تجربى يا نيفين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*يااااااااااااااااااااااراجل

اول مرة اسمع انى العيد دة موجود فى مصر

عموما قريب هانخلية زى عندهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى رأيك كدة يعنى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه

اة بصراحى رائى كدة

وهاتردها ازاى بقى

على فكرة الستات هايقوموا عليك

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اة بصراحى رائى كدة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه

أحنا فينا من ستات كمان

لالالا  أنا اقدر برضو أعمل حاجة :t30:

دة رأيك و يحترم طبعا يا ينبوع:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> أحنا فينا من ستات كمان
> 
> ...



*شاطر شاطر يا روكى

ايوة كدة 

الطيب احسن

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *شاطر شاطر يا روكى
> 
> ايوة كدة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

اية البلطجة دى
:new6::new6:

*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اية البلطجة دى
> :new6::new6:
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

كدة

بلطجة اية 

ما قولنا الطيب احسن

ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> كدة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه

ياسلام يا ينبوع الارهاب أصدى الطيبة بتشر منك

أنا حاسس أنك مئجرالى ناس تضربنى على أول المنتدى
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى هو الزوج هاينضرب جوة البيت وكمان برة البيت


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> ياسلام يا ينبوع الارهاب أصدى الطيبة بتشر منك
> 
> ...



*ياروكى يا بنى 

قولتلك الطيب احسن

لكن انت عرفت من فين انى فى ناس مستنياك اول المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههه

ابقى هات ماما معاك بقى المرة اللى جاية

ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى هو الزوج هاينضرب جوة البيت وكمان برة البيت



*ههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك مجرب اللى جوة البيت دى

وقريب انشاء اللة هاتجربوا اللى برة البيت

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ياروكى يا بنى
> 
> قولتلك الطيب احسن
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلى مش هعرف اخد معاكى حق ولا باطل

انا أحاسب على عمرى بقى و أتراجع بكرامتى 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلى مش هعرف اخد معاكى حق ولا باطل
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه

صح يابنى اصل العمر مش بعزقة

اسعى فى الخير فى حاجة تانية

ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صح يابنى اصل العمر مش بعزقة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

أية دة أنتى فاكرانى خفت ولا اية؟!

لالا دة انا بس قولت أسيب فرصة لبقية الزملاء الرجالة ياخدو بحقى:smil8:


*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلك مجرب اللى جوة البيت دى
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا والحمد لله مش مجرب اللى جوة البيت ومش عايز اجربه


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> أية دة أنتى فاكرانى خفت ولا اية؟!
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه

اة مانا حسيت بكدة برضوا

وعموما خلى اى راجل يقرب كدة

انشاء اللة هاتتفرج علية وهو بيعيد

هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا والحمد لله مش مجرب اللى جوة البيت ومش عايز اجربه



*هههههههههههههههههه

لا لازم تجرب وانت مش هاتندم

بس ابقى قولى على اخر الخبار

هههههههههههههههه

وهاتعيد فين انشاء اللة​*


----------



## emy (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*

_ياااااااااااااااااه لو يطبقوا هنا فى مصر _
_يبقى عملوا فينا معروف _
_مرسى يا قمرنا_​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



emy قال:


> _ياااااااااااااااااه لو يطبقوا هنا فى مصر _
> _يبقى عملوا فينا معروف _
> _مرسى يا قمرنا_​



*ههههههههههههههههه

قريب انشاء اللة يا جميل

دة اكيد انشاء اللة هايبقى اجمل عيد

ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## veansea (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان ضرب الازواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا يا حبيبتى
> 
> ...



وانهى عيد


----------

